# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Legjenda dhe tregime te moçme shqiptare

## Eni

Me interes mendoj se do ishte te sillnim disa legjenda shqiptare apo tregime ose dhe rrefenja qe i kemi degjuar apo lexuar mbi nje figure teper te njohur nder viset tona siç eshte ajo e Ores apo njohur ndryshe si zana e maleve shqiptare.
Si per fillim po sjell nje shenim qe albanologu Fran Baron Nopcsa ka hedhur ne nje prej pershkrimeve te udhetimeve te tija te shpeshta nder viset shqiptaro-veriore.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vat Losha i tregon Nopcsa-s** 

Vati po gjuante cjepër. Në errësirë e sipër ai u rrëzua nga një shpat, u  plagos në njërën këmbë dhe humbi ndjenjat. Pasi erdhi në vete dhe jehona i zgjoi të therrurat në këmbë, ndezime një shkrepse një tufë bari dhe si për habinë e tij u gjend përpara një grupi femrash. Disa prej tyre ishin të bukura dhe kishin një ngjyrë të çelët në fytyrë, të tjerat ishin të shumtuara dhe me ngjyrë të zezë. Në largësi ai arrinte të shihte pishtarët e ndezur të  shokëve të tij gjahtarë, të cilët ishin në kërkim të tij. 
Përmes grupit të frikshëm të grave Vati deshte tu binte në sy shokëve të tij që po e kërkonin, por sa më shumë që ai përpiqej, aq më shumë i ngushtohej rrethi, i cili e detyroi të binte në qetësi dhe të hiqte dorë nga përpjekjet për tu vënë re nga gjahtarët e tjerë. Për të parë më mirë se kush ishin kundërshtarët e tij, ai hodhi në prushin e mekur dhe disa tufëza të tjera bari, kqyrri dhe njëherë përreth flakadanit, grupin e femrave dhe i pyeti disa prej tyre që i kishte afër, se kush po i binet në qafë?. Ne jemi orët e njerzve, të bukurat janë orët e mira, të zezat janë ato të njerzve të këqinj. Nëqoftëse një njeri mëkaton atij i shfaqet papritmas fytyra e orës së tij. 
I plagosuri u nis padashje drejt lartësisë dhe aty vuri re, se shumë prej grave u ngjanin të afërmëve të tij. Lëvizja që kreu i lëndoi këmbën dhe ai gulçoi. Jehona iu përgjigj sërisht, por kësaj rradhe ajo nuk i ngjau e largët, përkundrazi, iu bë se ishte shumë afër. kush rënkon këtu? pyeti ai në ankth, po ato që më parë iu përgjigjën. Ora jote, e cila para teje në të njëjtin vend u rrëzua. Në atë çast Vat Losha humbi sërisht ndjenjat dhe u zgjua vetëm kur pishtarët e gjahtarëve i ndriçuan sytë.
Në fakt Vat Losha ishte me temperaturë, megjithatë klani i tij beson se ai vërtetë pa orën dhe foli me të. 


☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼☼

Faqja e zezë, të cilën unë (Nopcsa) dua ta komentoj në vijim të tregimit të Vat Loshës, përdoret shpesh si sharje në Shqipëri. Dhe Vraft i Ora në krahinën e Shalës përdoret shumë si mallkim. Ora është shumë e njohur në krahinat e tjera shqiptare, përveç asaj së Dibrës, ku nuk njihet. Nëqoftëse dikush e kalon natën nën një tis, në Apripë tregohet se, orët uleshin në degët e tij dhe atehërë personit mund ti realizohen dëshirat e kërkuara. Megjithatë kjo nuk është dhe aq pa rrezik. Këto ora mund të jenë fare mirë zanat e përshkruara nga Hahn-i në librin e tij Studime Shqiptare.



_* Nopcsa, Franz. Aus ala und Klementi. Albanische Wanderungen. Sarajevë. 1910. 18_

----------


## Leila

Nji djalosh kishte dalë për gjah ne malet e Shqipnisë. Nji shqipe fluturoi sipër tij, dhe u ndal në majë të nji shkrepi. Shqipja ishte jashtëzakonisht e madhe dhe mbante në çapojt nji gjarpën. Mbas pakë shqipja fluturoi prej shkrepit ku kishte çerdhen. Djaloshi u ngjit atëherë në majë te shkrepit, dhe gjeti në çerdhe zogun e shqipes qe po luente me gjarpënin e mbytun. Por gjarpëni nuk ishte vërtetë i mbytun. Befas ai lëvizi, ngrejti kryet, nxori thimthin dhe bani me pickue zogun. N'atë ças djaloshi nxori harkun, dhe vrau me shigjetë gjarpënin. Mandej ai mori zogun e shqipes dhe u nis kah shpia e vet. Befas ai ndigjoi mbi krye zhurmën e krahëvet te shqipes.

"Pse ma grabite foshnjen?" thirri shqipja.

"Foshnja asht imja, sepse unë e shpëtova nga gjarpëni që ti nuk kishe mbyte" përgjegji djaloshi.

"Jepmë foshnjen time, dhe unë të jap si shpërblim mprehtësinë e syvet të mi dhe fuqinë e krahëvet të mi. Ti do të jeshë i pamposhtun dhe do të quhesh me emnin tim!"

I riu i dha shqipes zogun e vet. Kur u rrit zogu, ai i sillej mbi krye djaloshit, që tash ishte ba burr. Me harkun e vet ai mbyti shumë bishë të pyllit, dhe me shpatën e vet preu shumë anmiq të vendit. Ndër të gjitha këto vepra shqipja i printe dhe e drejtonte.

I çuditun nga këto punë, populli e zgjodhi mbret gjuetarin trim. Ai e quejti Shqiptar, që do me thanë "Bir i Shqipes", dhe mbretnia e tij mori emnin Shqipni, që do me thanë "Vendi i Shqipevet."

----------


## drini_në_TR

Është një nga tregimet më të bukura Leila. Të falemnderit që e solle. 

Shqipja dhe gjarpëri, kam lexuar se edhe ilirët i "adhuronin" (ASD-ja nderhyri  :ngerdheshje: ) ata që në lashtësi. Është interesante të krahasosh edhe mitologjinë e vjetër. Edra (kuçedra) që kish gjarpërinjë në kokë, pra me sytë e gjarpërinjve ajo i ngrinte dhe i kthente në gur çdokë që e shihte në sy. Ndërsa në të njëjtën mitollogji, shqipja ishte plotësuesja e dëshirave, dhe lajmëtarja e Zojsit (Zeusit në çamërisht = Zoti) Mesa duket të dyja, gjarpëri simbolizon djallzinë, me sytë që ka dhe të cilat të gurësojnë, ndërsa shqiponja është në krah të Zotit, dhe në krahë të mirësisë. 

Ka edhe gjetje arkeologjike që vërtetojnë se gjarpri ish një qënie të cilës njërzit i luteshin që në kohën e ilirëve, nën kuptimin se ajo ishte djallëzore. Ndërsa shqipja në kahun tjetër është për të mirën, shkathtësinë, etj etj. 

E keni vënë re se në flamurin tonë kokat e shqiponjës duken sikur të një gjarpëri? Gjithë mendoj pse në versionin zyrtat janë ashtu!? Kjo pasi gjarpëri sipas gojdhënave tona simblizon djallëzinë, dhe ndaj s'duhet të duken si prej gjarpëri. 

Gjithësesi, përshëndetje  :buzeqeshje: 
Drini.

----------


## noke

kjo perralle eshte e bukur duke pasur parasysh vendin ku ndodhesh!?????megjithate tung

----------


## ALBA

Turku i mburrej arberit se kali i tij fluturonte si zog me krahe , se s'kish kale ne bote qe t'ia kalonte ne vrap , se ai , turku , ishte gati te vinte cdo kusht , mandje edhe turkeshen e tij .
Edhe Arberi kish nje kale te mire .

E lidhen ata -arberi e turku - qe te leshojne kuajt me vrap e te fitoje i zoti i kalit qe do ike me shpejt e me tej .
Arberi vuri arbereshen , turku vuri turkeshen .
Kur degjoi per kete kusht , e bukura e arberit mbushi syte me lot , po nuk e theu zemren , mori kycet ne dore , hodhi trasten me elb krahut , zbriti ne quar , i vajti drejt kalit te te zot dhe i tha :
-Pa degjo , o kali yne ! Neser , ne luadh te madh , ti do te na mbrosh nderin tim dhe te tim zoti ! Une kam ne arke nje brez te argjende , qe e mbaj festave . Po te na nxjerresh faqe bardhe , kete brez do ta fal ty , do ta beje nenbarkese .
Atje kam dhe nje cohe te belluste qe do te ta bej paravithe , gjerdanin e arte te qafes do ta bej fre . Te lutem , o kali yne i mire , neser , ne luadh te madh  , te na mbrosh nderin :  nderin tim dhe te tim zoti !
Kali hengelliu .
E bukura e arberit i vari ne koke tarasten plot me elb , dhe pastaj shkoi e mbushi uje kroi .
Kur u gdhi dita , trimi arber dhe qeni turk dolen kaluar ne luadh te madh tek ish mbledhur shume bote per te pare dhe i leshuan kuajt vrap .
Kali i turkut beri shtateqind rade e u lodh , kali i arberit beri nanteqind rade e nuk u lodh . Ai mbrojti nderin e te zot dhe te se zonjes  , e la prapa kalin e turkut dhe fitoi kushtin e te zot !
Nderkaq e bukura e arberit rrinte ne dere dhe verente diellin 
Zemra i rrihte .
-c'u be , valle trimi im ? Pse nuk vjen te ma qetesoje zemren ?
Tek rrinte keshtu , tere ankth , arriti nga luadhi i larget nje pellumb i madh dhe i tha :
Gezohu moj e bukura arbereshe ! Kali i tet zoz e la prapa kalin e turkut . Behu gati ta presesh trimin fatmire !
  Arberesha mori plot gaz draperin , hyri ne kopesht dhe mlodhi trendafile te kuq e te bardhe , pastaj thuri dy kurora dhe i vari ne krye te shtratit .
Nameta hingelliu kali ne dere . Kish sosur i zoti me turkeshen ne vithe te kalit  . Arberesha zbriti shkallet me kupen plot vere ne dore e trasten plot elb ne krahe  . Kupen ia zgjat te zot .
-Pi , o im zot . Na rruat kali qe na nxorri faqe bardhe !
Trimi fatmire piu kupen me vere dhe i tha te bukures :
-Moj zonje , moj e bukura ime ! Ja tek te solla turkeshen ne vithe te kalit , qe te tunde djalthin kur te vesh ne djep te flere .
Pastaj trimi perqafoi te bukuren .

Marre nga libri tregime te mocme shqiptare , u shkrua nga une .

Alba

----------


## ALBA

Ish një nënë, kish një djalë. Të vetëm e kish. E donte me përgjëratë. Djali dilte për gjah. Nëna e porositi:
- Bir, bir. Gjithë maleve të gjuash, veç në mal të kuçedrës mos gjuaj. Se kuçdra është shumë e keqe bir, të ha të përpin. Atje kanë shkuar shumë trima e nuk janë kthyer prapë...
Djali nuk e dëgjoi nënën por e dëgjoi vashën e zemrës.
Ajo i tha:
- Trim, në më do mua, në asnjë mal të mos gjuash, vetëm
në mal të kuçedrës të gjuash!
Trimi e donte shumë vashën e bukur e nuk ia shkelte kurrë fjalën. Pra, u ngrit e shkoi të gjuante në mal të kuçedrës. Sapo u ngjit atje lart, zuri të lëkundet dheu, me gjithë gurë e drurë. Na i doli përpara kuçedra e madhe me shtatë krerë dhe shtatë brirë, me sytë si pishtarë të ndezur, me gojën sa një shpellë, me flatra në kurriz si krahët e lakuriqit të natës, po shumë të mëdha. Nxirrte tym e flakë të verdha nga goja. Kjo flakë digjte e përvëlote barin, lulet, shkurret. Përpoqi tri herë bishtin dhe u bë tërmet i madh. Djali nuk u tremb: vuri shigjetën në hark. Shigjeta u nis, fërshëlleu po nuk i bëri asgjë kuçedrës. I ra me shtizë, por as shtiza nuk i bëri gjë. Nxori shpatën, po kucedra lëshoi një grahmë kaq të fortë sa shpata i ra nga dora. Kështu trimi mbeti përballë kuçedrës pa shigjeta, pa shtizë, pa shpatë. Kucedra qeshi me të shtatë gojët, iu afrua, e përcëlloi me flakë dhe i tha:
- Tani unë do të ha o djalë se ti shkele malin tim. Nuk ke dëgjuar ti se ai që shkel këtë mal nuk mbetet i gjallë? Këtu kanë ardhur shumë trima të tjerë përpara teje dhe të gjithë i kam ngrënë. Edhe ty do të ha, bëhu gati.
- Moj kuçedër stërkucedër, unë e shoh se ti do më hash. Me të vërtetë qënke shumë e fortë. Të lutem vetëm për një gjë: më lër të shkoj gjer në shtëpi që ti kërkoj nënës uratën e vdekjes. Pastaj do të kthehem këtu që të më hash.
- Cdo të më japësh ti mua po të të lë të shkosh?
- Do të të jap besën time!
- Mirë, nëma besën e shko.
Djali i dha besën kucedrës, zbriti malin, shkoi drejt e në shtëpi e i tha nënës:
- Zonja mëmë, mua më zuri kuçedra në malin e saj tek po gjuaja e tani do më hajë. Unë i dhashë besën se do të kthehem dhe ajo më lëshoi. Tani falmë uratën e vdekjes se do shkoj të më hajë. Nëna lëshoi kujën: qau, bubutiu:
- Bir, o bir! C'tu desh të shkoje në mal të kuçedrës?
Pse s'më dëgjove mua? Mos shko!
- Jo nënë do shkoj se i kam dhënë besën kuçedrës.
Trimi buzëqeshi hidhur e u përgjunj që nëna t'i japë uratën e vdekjes: ai i puthi dorën, ajo i fali uratën, u vesh me të zeza, u mbyll në shtëpi...
Djali shkoi tek vasha e zemrës e i tha:
- Të falem moj e bukura ime! Kam ardhur të të lë lamtumirën se unë do të shkoj e nuk kthehem më. Do të më hajë kuçedra se më zuri tek gjuaja në malin e saj. Shigjeta nuk i bëri gjë, shtiza nuk e preku, shpata më ra nga dora kur u mata ta qëlloj. I dhashë besën se do kthehem prapë të më hajë. Pra mbeç gëzuar moj e bukur!
Vasha vuri buzën në gaz.
- Të vjen keq që do të të hajë kuçedra?
- Jo moj e bukur. Ti më ke falur kaq ngazëllime me bukurinë tënde e me buzëqeshjen tënde sa shkoj në vdekje pa asnjë pengesë. Qofsh e lumtur e rri me shëndet, se dua të arrij sa më shpejt, më pret kuçedra.
- Prit djalë se do të vij dhe unë në mal me ty..
Djali i vrenjt.
- Mos eja moj e bukura ime se atje tunden gurët dhe drurët: kuçedra është shumë e keqe, të ha të përvëlon, të përpin.
- Unë nuk vij po të rrish dhe ti me mua përngaherë.
- Nuk mund moj vashë, i kam dhënë besën kucedrës dhe nuk e shkel dot... Më mirë i vdekur së besëshkelur.
- E bukura qeshi dhe i tha:
-Do të vij me ty!
Vasha i hipi një kali të bardhë, trimi i hipi një kali të zi e ia morën përpjetë malit të kuçedrës. Vasha dukej si e veshur me dritë. Djali e shikonte dhe drithërohej. Thosh me vete: "Qysh t'a hajë këtë bukuri kuçedra? Ah sikur të kisha tre jetë... Do t'ia falja të tria kucedrës që ta linte vashën të kthehej në shtëpi dhe të jetonte e lumtur".
E bukura e vuri re se ai diç bluante në mendje dhe e pyeti:
- Cmendon ti o trim?
Ai tha cmendonte:
- Të kisha pasur moj e bukur, tri jetë, do t'ia falja të tria kuçedrës që ti të shpëtoje e të ktheheshe përsëri në shtëpi e të rroje e lumtur.
Ajo e vështroi tërë gaz.
- Edhe pa ty?
- Qoftë edhe pa mua...
- Kaq shumë më do?
- Shumë...
Ndërkaq bubulloi tërë mali, u tundën gurët dhe drurët. Doli kuçedra me shtatë krerë dhe ia mori këngës:
- Lumja unë e lumja! Kisha një mu bënë dy! Po më vjen një vashëz e njomë. Do ta ha t'a përpij"
Vasha e bardhë qeshi e ia ktheu:
- Mjerë ti mjerë moj kuçedër! Kishe një e s'ke asnjë. Dhe ti vetë do hysh në fund të dheut, se ky mal është i njerëzve dhe do jetë i njerëzve. 
Vasha e trimi iu afruan kuçedrës. Kjo zuri të mprehë dhëmbët e të lëshojë zjarr nga goja. Po me një të shikuar vasha e mbërtheu në vend. Kuçedra u tremb, u mundua të prapset.
- Cila je ti moj vashë e bardhë, që më kall të ngjethura në shtat? C'është kjo dritë që të furfurin në
fytyrë? C'është ky zjarr që po më djeg kështu?
- Jam bija e hënës dhe e diellit, jam pika e qiejve që bie kudo, në male e fusha, mbi kryet e të liqve për të mirën e të mirëve për shpëtimin e njerëzve.
- C'e ke ti këtë trim moj vashë e bardhë?
- E kam shoqin e jetëve.
- Vashë mbi vashëzat e dheut, - i tha kucedra - kthehu e gëzuar. Trashëgofsh të ritë tënd me trimin e zgjedhur. Paski qënë të dy të besës e më mundët.
- Po ti moj kuçedër e stërkuçedër, çdo të bësh tani ? - e pyeti bija e hënës dhe e diellit, që mbante në dorë një shigjetë drite: pikë e qiellit.
- Meqë ti më munde, unë s'kam vend në këtë botë: do të hyj në fund të dheut e nuk do të dal kurrë më.
Dhe kuçedra u zhduk e nuk doli më: ndofta u dogj u bë hi, ndofta u fut në fund të dheut.
Ata të dy - vasha e bardhë dhe trimi i besës - rruan e trashëguan jetë pas jete. Edhe në mal të kuçedrës gjahtarët zunë të venë për gjah si në gjithë malet e tjerë. Atje zunë të kumbojnë këmborë koperash dhe sëpatë druvarësh.

----------


## ALBA

Gjashtë e gjashtë dymbëdhjetë,
Doruntina trembëdhjetë !...
Ish njëherë e një mot një nënë shumë e mirë i kish dymbëdhjetë bij të hijshëm. Të trembëdhjetën kishte një bijë të bukur mbi shoqet të gjitha, që ia thoshin Doruntinë .
Vasha u rrit e u bë për tu martuar. Mirëpo nga bujarët e atij vendi askush nuk e gëzoi. Të gjithë e dëshironin askush s'guxonte ta zërë nuse, sepse nuk e ndjente veten të zotin për ta marrë për shoqe. Atëherë na vjen një trim i largët; i mirë, i hijshëm, i fisëm dhe nis dërgon shkesë dallëndyshen që t'a
kërkojë Doruntinën nuse. E ëma dhe të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit e mëdhenj nuk donin t'ia jepnin, sepse trimi ndonëse i mirë e i fisëm, ishte nga një vend shumë i largët. Vetëm i vogli, Kostandini donte.
- T'ia japim zonja mëmë - thosh ai - se trimi është i mirë. Më ka hyrë në zemër.
- Kostandin biri im, cfarë po thua ti kështu? - ia kthente e ëma. Aq larg do ma shpiesh Doruntinën time? Se në e daça për gëzim, për gëzim nuk do t'a kem; se në e daça për helm, për helm nuk do t'a kem.
- Të jap besën zonja mëmë, se kur t'a duash ti Doruntinën, qoftë për gaz qoftë për helm, vete unë e
t'a sjell!.
Mëma dhe të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit u bindën: e vluan dhe e martuan Doruntinën me trimin e largët. Bënë dasmë nëntë ditë. Të dhjetën trimi mori nusen e shkoi tek dheu i tij i largët. Mëma e vasha qanë me lot kur u ndanë ...

... Shumë luftra u luftuan atë mot te dheu ynë, se kish ardhur i huaji t'a shkelte e t'a pushtonte. Të
dymbëdhjetë vëllezërit dolën të luftojnë për vendin e tyre dhe u vranë një pas një të gjithë.
Kur iu vra djali i parë, mëma psherëtiu e tha: 
- Biri im unë nuk kam helm e nuk do të të qaj, sepse ti re për dheun tënd e më mbeten dhe njëmbëdhjetë bij të tjerë për luftë.
Kur iu vranë gjashtë, që të gjashtë trima e të dashur, ajo derdhi vetëm nga një lot për secilin e bëri vetëm nga një vajtim. Po kur nisën t'i vriten dhe të tjerët, mëmës iu këput zemra dhe lëshoi një psherëtimë të madhe sa uturoi tërë vendi:
- Mjerë unë, ç'helm i madh të mos kem Doruntinën pranë në këtë zi që më mbuloi shtëpinë!.
Kur u vra djali i fundit, Kostandini, mëma shkuli leshrat e bardha e thirri:
- Bobo, ç'vdekje, e nëmosura vdekje! Ti më more dymbëdhjetë bij e tani kush mund ta dijë a s'ma ke
marrë edhe bijën time të vetme, bijën time të dëshiruarën!
Kur u gdhi e shtuna e të vdekurve, mëma vajti te varret e të bijve. Dymbëdhjetë djem kish pasur,
dymbëdhjetë varre kish tani... Mbi çdo varr ndezi nga një qiri e bëri një vajtim, po mbi varr të Kostandinit ndezi dy qirinj dhe bëri dy vajtime, qau me ngashërime dhe thirri tre herë:
- O biri im! O biri im! O biri im!...
Edhe tri herë të tjera:
- O Kostandin! O Kostandin! O Konstandin!
Pastaj u shemb përdhe, pushtoi gurin e varrit e u trua:
- Kostandin, o biri im, ku është besa që më dhe, se do ma sillje Doruntinën, tët motër? Besa jote vdiq bashkë me ty e kalbet në varr të zi! 
Kështu tha dhe e lau gurin me lotët e syve.
Në mesnatë Kostandini u ngrit nga varri. Guri i varrit u bë kalë i zi si nata. Edhe dheu i zi u bë shalë e zezë si nata. Rrotulla që mbante gurin u bë fre i argjendtë. Trimi i hipi kalit, u përkul përpara, uli kryet dhe i ra me shporet. Kaptoi si frymë male e fusha, hodhi lumenj e përrenj, la prapa katunde, kodra , pyje...
Kostandini arriti te shtëpia e motrës kur kish dalë dielli. Ajo ndodhi ditë e kremte. Në shesh, përpara shtëpisë, gjeti të bijtë e të motrës, nipërit e tij, që loznin e vraponin pas dallëndysheve, I pyeti:
- Bij të zemrës, ku është zonja, mëma juaj?
- Kostandin, o zoti lalë, - i thanë ata - mëma jonë po hedh valle në fshat, atje tek bëhet dasmë.
Kostandini shkoi shpejt tek vallja e parë, pa një luzmë vashash të bukura tek këndonin e vallonin dhe tha me vete : "Të bukura jeni, moj vasha, por për mua nuk jeni, sepse unë s'jam nga kjo botë...". Dhe u afrua të pyesë:
- Gëzuash, o vasha të bardha! A është me ju Doruntina, motra ime?
- Shko përpara trim, se do ta gjesh tek kërcen hareshëm veshur me petk të ndritshm kadifeje.
Kostandini vajti tek vallja e dytë dhe u mat të pyesë përsëri, po Doruntina e pa vetë dhe i thirri:
- Kostandin, o im vëlla!
Dhe iu afrua e përqafoi.
Kostandini i tha:
- Doruntinë, motra ime! Eja të shkojmë. Të do zonja mëmë në shtëpi!.
Më thuaj vëlla, si të vij unë atje? Po të më dojë për gaz , do të vete të marr stolitë më të mira, por po të më dojë (mos qoftë e thënë) për helm, do vete të vishem me të zeza.
- Eja motër, ashtu si je!.
E mori në vithe të kalit. Kali ikën si shakullimë. Ata kapërcejnë si në ëndërr male e fusha, pyeje e kodra, lumenj e përenj. Hëna e yjet kanë shtangur lart e shikojnë me të drojtur.
Gjatë udhës, motra e pyet vëllanë:
- Kostandin, vëllai im, përse shpatullat e gjëra të janë mbushur me myk?
- Doruntinë, motra im , shpatullat mi ka mbuluar tymi i shkluhave në luftë. Se në vendin tonë u bënë luftra të mëdha, erdhën armiq të na shkelin dhe ne të gjithë dolëm të luftojmë.
- Kostandin, vëllathi im, përse flokët e derdhura i ke gjithë pluhur?
- Doruntinë motra ime, gjatë udhës kishte shumë pluhur dhe mi pluhrosi flokët.
-Kostandin vëllathi im, përse vëllezërit e mi të bukur si drita, s'kanë dalë përpara të na presin?
- Doruntinë, motra ime, ndoshta janë në lodër e s'presin të vemi sonte.
- Kostandin vëllathi im, përse dritaret e shtëpisë janë mbyllur sot krejt?
- Doruntinë motra ime, i kemi mbyllur se fryn erë e fortë e dimrit nga deti.
Kur arrinë pranë kishës, Kostandini i tha motrës:
- Ti shko përpara se unë dua të hyj të përgjunjem!
Kostandini shkoi e hyri prapë në varr të zi. Kali u bë prapë gur, shala u bë dhè dhe freri i argjendtë u bë rrotullë. Dhe përsëri reth e qark zotëroi heshtja e vdekjes. 
Ndërkaq Doruntina ngjiti shkallët dhe trokiti gazmend në derë.
- Mëmë hapma derën!
- Kush je ti që trokëllin aty tek dera?
- Hapma zonja mëmë - Jam jot bijë Doruntina.
- Ikë tutje nga ke ardhur o vdekje e shkretë. Ti mi more të dymbëdhjetë bijtë e tani ke ardhur të më
marrësh dhe mua që të mos e shoh më Doruntinën time!
- C'po thua ashtu zonja mëmë? Nuk ma njeh zërin? Besa zonja mëmë, jam unë vetë, Doruntina jote.
- Ngul gishtin tek vrima e kycit që të ta shoh e të t'a njoh.
Doruntina nguli gishtin e vogël tek vrima e kycit - atë gisht të hollë e të bardhë. Mëma ia njohu sakaq e i hapi derën.
- Kush të solli këtu, o zemra ime?
- Më solli Kostandini, im vëlla.
- Cili Kostandin, moj bijë? Kostandini im ka vdekur bashkë me të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit e tjerë. U vranë në luftë...
Dhe si rinin të dyja, 
njëra tek praku e tjetra në derë, 
plasën si qelqi me verë...

----------


## StormAngel

Gjergj Elez Alia
Trim mbi trima kishte qënë gjithmonë Gjergj ElezAlia. Vjetë e vjet ai i kishte dal zot truallit të të parëve, ia kish mbrojtur nderin .Kish luftuar me topuz
e shpatë kundër armiqve të derdhur këtej nga deti e nga toka për të shkelur vendin, për t'a dhunuar e zhveshur. Dhe të gjithë këta armiq Gjergj Elez Alia i kish shtrirë përtokë pa frymë. Por në luftrat e shumta me dhunonjës të shumtë trimi ynë kishte marrë nëntë plagë në shtat dhe tani kishte nëntë vjet që dergjej në kullë. Atë e kishin harruar të gjithë dhe e kishin lënë në dorë të fatit. Nuk e kishte harruar vetëm e motra që i rrinte ditë e natë mbi krye. I lante plagët me ujët e gurrës nëntë vjece, ia shpëlante me lotët e syve të saj, i terte gjakun me flokët e ballit; shtatin ia lidhte me shamitë e nënës, ia hijshonte me petka e moçme të tatës; armët e brezit ia rendiste mbi krye. Sepse kur i shihte armët pranë, bacë Gjergji e ndjente zemrën ende të ngrohtë, i ngjallej një fill shprese. Ai i duronte si burrë dhembjet e plagëve kur i ndërronte motra shtatin.Vetëm një dhembje nuk e duronte dot Gjergji. Dhembjen për motrën e dashur të varrosur së gjalli pranë tij, në kullën e lartë, që t'i mjekonte plagët, të përkujdeseshe për të. Kjo dhembje e shtrinte Gjergjin si të vdekur, pa frymë. E motra e Gjergjit s'kish patur kurë çaste gëzimi. Ndërsa shoqet e saj gëzonin të ritë e tyre, kishin dashuruar, ishin martuar kishin lindur fëmijë, ajo rrinte gjithnjë mbyllur në kullë pranë Gjergjit të sëmurë. 
Kështu kaluan të nëntë vjetët. Vitin e nëntë u hap e mori dhenë fjala gjëmëmadhe se kish dalë nga deti një bajloz i zi, trim i fortë e i prapë, më i lig nga gjithë bajlozët e tjerë që kishin shkelur gjer atëherë truallin tonë. Ky bajloz i prapë i kishte hedhur vendit një rreng të rëndë; çdo derë ti jepte një dash të pjekur, çdo vatër ti dërgonte një vashë të njomë Bajlozi vriste ditë për ditë, digjte javë për javë një krahinë. Kishte vrarë aq kreshnikë sa tani askush s' kish zemër t'i dilte përpara e t'i priste hovin, sepse topuzi i tij ishte shumë i rëndë, shpata e tij ishte shumë e mprehtë dhe shigjeta e tij përshkonte tej e tej trupin e kreshnikut. Kështu tërë vendi lëndonte nën thundrën e tij. 
Gjergj Elez Alia s'dinte gjë; ai dergjej në shtrat si i vdekur e i pakallur në varr. Askush nuk vinte t'i qante brengën e ti kërkonte ndihmë sepse e dinin se s'kishte forcë as të dilte tek pragu i derës. Kur i erdhi rradha shtëpisë së Gjergjit që t'i jepte Bajlozit haraçin, dashin e pjekur dhe motrën, kjo, motra, qau me lot dhe u ankua dhe nëmi 
- O vëlla , po qysh na harroi neve vdekja e s'na mori
Nëna e tata kalben të vdekur nën blir. 
Shtati i vëllait kalbet së gjalli brenda në shtëpi. 
Shtati i motrës do të bjerë në duart e balozit të zi ... 
Pse vallë nuk shëmbet kjo kullë të na zërë brenda të vdekur ? 
Pse s'bëhet gërmadhë kjo shtëpia jonë ? 
Vdekja është më e ëmbël moj e zeza nënë se sa jeta pa nder.
Atëherë Gjergji u zgjua, shikoi përreth e s'dinte ç'kishte ndodhur. Kish ndjerë që i ishte lagur fytyra dhe kish pandehur se kulla i ishte rrënuar aq shumë sa ia shtinte shiun brenda. Zemra iu bë copë, shikoi motrën; dy vija lotësh ia përshkuan faqet e tretura. Dhe nga pikëllimi mallkoi kullën;
- Hej, u nxifsh moj kulla ime! Të mbuloftë 
fund e krye lemashku. Paç banorë brevën e gjarprit!
Si më lëshove ti kaq shpejt pikat e shiut brenda në shtrat ?
Motra ia fshiu me dorë të dredhur lotët e i tha:
- Jo, more vëlla, nuk bie shi përjashta e nuk pikonçatia e kullës. 
Ty të kanë lodhur fort plagët e shtatit dhe shkretia, 
prandaj s'di ç'flet; sytë e mi pikojnë lot vëlla !
Atëherë Gjergji i shtrëngoi dorën me atë pëllëmbën e thatë, i lëmoi ëmbël fytyrën, e shikoi me ata sytë e mallit dhe i foli me zjarr, si nuk kish folur kurrë:
- Pse qan moj motër ? Pse ma thyen kaq shumë zemrën ? 
Shtati im ka nëntë vjet që po kalbet së gjalli.
Në këta nëntë vjet Gjergji yt s'ka pasur kurrë pushim e
ka fërfëlluar gjithnjë si ai gjethi i ahut në faqe të shullërit. 
Vallë a s'ke pasur të hash e të pish në këta nëtë vjet ? 
A s'të ka mbajtur ty vëllai me të veshur e të mbathur ? 
A të ka rënduar ndonjëherë me fjalë ? 
Apo tu mërzit vëllai dhe të ka lindur dëshira të martohesh e ta braktisësh ?
Atëherë motra, ia mori dorën, ia vuri mbi ballin e saj dhe iu përgjigj bukur:
- Oh vëlla ! Kaq shumë të paska mërzitur vuajtja që më flet kështu ? 
Hyfsha gjallë nën dhè në më shkon mendja për t'u martuar. 
të ngrënë e të pirë kam patur mjaft vëlla. 
Edhe të veshur e të mbathur kam pasur mjaft,
Kurrë s'më ke rënduar me fjalë si sot. 
Unë ty të kam tatë, ty të kam vëlla. 
Po sot bacë Gjergji dua të qaj një brengë të madhe. 
Si nuk t'u përkëmb vallë shtati në këta nëntë vjet që të dalësh gjer te praku i derës ? 
Si nuk u tha motra jote - e thaftë vera ! 
Po qysh të duroj unë e zeza turpin e ti shkoj bajlozit në derë ?
Kur dëgjoi këto fjalë, bacë Gjergji i harroi të nëtë plagët e shtatit, i harroi të nëtë dhimbjet dhe brofi drejt e më këmbë sikur të mos paskësh lënguar kurrë në shtrat: i hollë, i gjatë, ashtu siç kishte qënë dikur trim mbi trima. I tha së motrës:
- O motër, merr tani gjogun e luftës e zbrit shpejt deri tek nallban vëlami. 
I thuaj: " Të dërgon falmeshëndet Gjergji, t'ia mbathësh mirë gjogun me patkonj hekuritë farkuar e thumba trunxhi, se do ti dalë bajlozit në shesh të burrave ".
Po s'desh të ma mbathë gjogun nallban vëlami, 
hipi sërish e shko në derë të nallban dashamirit.
Vajza i hipi gjogut, e ngau shpejt, zbriti në qytet e shkoi drejt tek nallban vëllami.
- Puna e mbarë o nallban vëllami !
- Mbarë paç, moj vashë e largët !
- O vëllam, të dërgon falëmeshëndet bacë Gjergji t'ia mbathesh mire gjogun
me patkoj hekuri të farkuar e thumba trungji, 
se do t'i dale baljozit në shesh të burrave.
Mirëpo në këta nëntë vjetët, që kur Gjergji ish varrosur së gjalli breda në kullë, nallban vellami e kish harrur fare vëllazërinë e vjetër. Ai nisi t'i flasë së prapthi së motrës së bacë Gjergjit.
- Po të m'i falësh - tha -moj vashë, ata sytë e ballit, 
unë do të shpëtoj Gjergjin tënd: 
do t'ia mbath mirë gjogun e do t'ia bëj të fluturoje si era. 
Motra e Gjergjit ia ktheu me zemërim: 
- C'po thua ashtu, o nallban, tu thaftë goja ? 
un pandeva se pata ardhur në derë të vëllamit, 
po e shoh se paskam rënë në derë të magjypit. 
Këta dy sy unë ia kam falur një hërë e përgjithmonë 
nënës e tatës që kalben nën dhè, 
ia kam falur Gjergjit tim që kalbet me nëntë plagë mbi dhè !
Kaq i tha motra e Gjergjit nallban vëllamit që e kish
harruar vëllazërinë dhe i ra kalit e shkoi te nallban dashamiri.
- O nallban dashamiri - i tha - të dërgon falëmeshëndet
bacë Gjergji, t'ia mbathësh mirë gjogun me patkonj të
farkuar dhe me thumba trungji, 
se do të dalë të luftojë me bajlozin e detit.
Nallban dashamiri s'ia bëri fjalën dy po ia mbathi kalin mirë e bukur si për vete. 
- I thuaj - tha - falëmeshëndet bacë Gjergjit e daltë faqebardhë në luftë.
- Rrofsh e qofsh o nallban dashamiri !... - ia ktheu vasha.
Mbrëmanet vajza u kthye në shtëpi dhe gjeti Gjergjin tek po priste nën hijen e blirit
: i veshur e mbathur me armët pranë. Ai kishte mposhtur dhimbjen e shtatit për të ruajtur nderin e shtëpisë së vet e të gjithë vendit për hakmarrje.
C'bëri Gjergj Elez Alia ? 
Ia dërgoi falëmeshëndet Bajlozit të detit dhe i tha : 
- Unë s'kam vashë për ty o bajloz ! 
Deshtë e vathës nuk i kam majmur për ty. 
Kam vetëm një motër në shtëpi po nuk ta jap dot 
se s'ka kush të më lidhë plagët e shtatit. 
Pra të pres të dalësh në dyluftim në shesh të burrave. 
Kur zuri drita të zbardhë majat ata të dy, Gjergji dhe Bajlozi i detit dolën kaluar në fushë të luftës dhe zunë t'a thumbojnë shoqishoqin me fjalë. Bajlozi ish veshur me parzmore të rënda hekuri, kish vënë në kokë përkrenare celiku ish armatosur me
këpucë të rënda dhe shpatë të gjatë dhe kalin e kish ngarkuar me pllaka hekuri. Tundej dheu ku shkelte. Sapo pa Gjergjin të ligur e të tretur, kaluar mbi gjog, bajlozi qeshi me të madhe dhe i thirri :
- Nga varri qenkë ngritur o Gjergj! 
Pse më ke nxjerë kot bre burrë në fushë të luftës ? 
A nuk e di ti se mua më thonë bajloz deti ? 
Unë kam shembur nga kali shumë kreshnikë dhe i kam dërguar në botën tjetër.
Ty do të shemb me gishtin e vogël !
Gjergji ia ktheu bukur :
- Mirë po thua o bajloz të lumtë goja ! 
Vërtetë unë kam nëntë vjet që kam marrë udhën e varrit 
se kam nëntë plagë në shtat, po pa arritur ende në varr 
ti më ktheve prapë, sepse ti më ke kërkuar motrën 
përpara se të më kërkosh dyluftimin,
ke kërkuar berat përpara se të kërkosh barinë,
unë kam ardhur këtu të tregoj se ç'na thotë kanuni i të parëve tanë; 
të mos lëshojmë gjënë para se të lëshojmë armët, 
të mos i japim kurrë motrat bajlozit para se të vritemi me shpatë në shesh të luftës. 
Bëhu gati bajloz se të ka ardhur dita e fundit. Këtu i thonë Gjergj Elez Alia. 
I lëshuan kuajt vrap në fushën e luftës tym më tym . Bajlozi i prapë mori në shenjë i pari dhe hodhi topuzin . Gjogu i Gjergjit përkuli të dy gjunjët dhe u ul. Topuzi i rëndë i bajlozit i fluturoi Gjergjit mbi krye dhe u ngul tutje dymbëdhjetë pash thellë nën lëndinë. Pluhuri u ngrit dymbëdhjetë pash lart. Kur i erdhi rradha Gjergjit e hodhi bukur topuzin e vet dhe e qëlloi bajlozin në shteg të ballit. Bajlozi u përkul dhe u gremis i vdekur. Kur u gremis u tund tërë fusha. Kali mori arratinë . Gjergji nxori menjëherë shpatën e mprehtë dhe ia ndau kryet nga trungu. Kryet ia vari në modhë të shalës. Trungun ia hoqi zvarë për këmbe nëpër fushë përmes ferrash dhe drizash dhe ia hodhi në një përrua. Gjaku i bajlzoit të zi rrodhi nëpër përrua, nxiu gjithë lumin. Tre vjet rresht vendi rreth e qark kundërmoi erë kërme...
Si e vrau bajlzoin e zi , trimi u kthye fitimtar në shtëpi, mblodhi gjithë shokët e u tha : -pa dëgjoni o shokët e mi, falë ju qofshin kullat e mia, falë ju qofshin gjithë paret e mia, falë ju qoftë gjithë malli dhe gjëja ime, amanet motrën e Gjergj Elez Alisë. 
Dhe trimi u hodh të përqafonte motërzezën që e priste me gëzim. Të dyve zemrat u pushuan përnjëherësh. Vëlla e motër ranë përdhe të vdekur. Vdekje më e lehtë dhe më e ëmbël s'ish parë kurrë. Shokët vajtuan me gjëmë të madhe, hapën pastaj një varr të gjerë sa t'i nxërë të dy vëlla e motër të përqafuar. Varrin e rrethuan me një muranë të bukur që të mos harrohej kurrë se sa shumë e kishte dashur vëllai motrën dhe motra të vëllanë, të mos harrohej trimi i madh Gjergj Elez Alia, që mbrojti nderin e vet dhe të shtëpisë dhe që shpëtoi vendin nga dhunat e bajlozit të zi. Mbi krye shokët u mbollën atyre të dyve një bli të bukur, atje pushon ngaherë zogu i verës... 
Kur nisi të dushkohet mali qyqja qëndroi mbi muranën e varrit të ri se e gjeti blirin të tharë. Fluturoi mbi sarajet e zeza dhe e gjeti tërë kulmin të shëmbur përdhe. Atëherë zuri vend në një dritare dhe i tha me përbetim shtegtarit që shkonte udhës:
- Dëgjo o shtegtar i malit, në qofsh duke kënduar 
kur të afrohsh kësaj ane pushoje këngën tënde, 
në qofsh duke qarë kur të afrohesh kësaj ane 

shtoje dhe më shumë vajin e gjëmën. 
Unë kërkova bjeshkë më bjeshkë, 
verova verim më verim, 
mjerova shtëpi pas shtëpije
por kërkund nuk e pashë një trim si Gjergj Elez Alia.
Të gjitha shkuan e vanë, 
Gjergj Elez Alia vdiq, motra e dhembshur vdiq, 
kulla e lartë u shemb dhe murana e varrit s'njihet më, 
as kulla e dikurshme, 
po doli kënga që shkon si një yll drite nëpër shekuj 
për të kënduar trimërinë e vëlait dhe dashurinë e motrës, 
fismërinë e shpirtit të madh shqiptar 
dhe kënga nuk vdes kurrë....

----------


## StormAngel

Bija e Hënës dhe e Diellit
Ish një nënë, kish një djalë. Të vetëm e kish. E donte me përgjëratë. Djali dilte për gjah. Nëna e porositi:
- Bir, bir. Gjithë maleve të gjuash, veç në mal të kuçedrës mos gjuaj. Se kuçdra është shumë e keqe bir, të ha të përpin. Atje kanë shkuar shumë trima e nuk janë kthyer prapë...
Djali nuk e dëgjoi nënën por e dëgjoi vashën e zemrës.
Ajo i tha:
- Trim, në më do mua, në asnjë mal të mos gjuash, vetëm
në mal të kuçedrës të gjuash!
Trimi e donte shumë vashën e bukur e nuk ia shkelte kurrë fjalën. Pra, u ngrit e shkoi të gjuante në mal të kuçedrës. Sapo u ngjit atje lart, zuri të lëkundet dheu, me gjithë gurë e drurë. Na i doli përpara kuçedra e madhe me shtatë krerë dhe shtatë brirë, me sytë si pishtarë të ndezur, me gojën sa një shpellë, me flatra në kurriz si krahët e lakuriqit të natës, po shumë të mëdha. Nxirrte tym e flakë të verdha nga goja. Kjo flakë digjte e përvëlote barin, lulet, shkurret. Përpoqi tri herë bishtin dhe u bë tërmet i madh. Djali nuk u tremb: vuri shigjetën në hark. Shigjeta u nis, fërshëlleu po nuk i bëri asgjë kuçedrës. I ra me shtizë, por as shtiza nuk i bëri gjë. Nxori shpatën, po kucedra lëshoi një grahmë kaq të fortë sa shpata i ra nga dora. Kështu trimi mbeti përballë kuçedrës pa shigjeta, pa shtizë, pa shpatë. Kucedra qeshi me të shtatë gojët, iu afrua, e përcëlloi me flakë dhe i tha:
- Tani unë do të ha o djalë se ti shkele malin tim. Nuk ke dëgjuar ti se ai që shkel këtë mal nuk mbetet i gjallë? Këtu kanë ardhur shumë trima të tjerë përpara teje dhe të gjithë i kam ngrënë. Edhe ty do të ha, bëhu gati.
- Moj kuçedër stërkucedër, unë e shoh se ti do më hash. Me të vërtetë qënke shumë e fortë. Të lutem vetëm për një gjë: më lër të shkoj gjer në shtëpi që ti kërkoj nënës uratën e vdekjes. Pastaj do të kthehem këtu që të më hash.
- Cdo të më japësh ti mua po të të lë të shkosh?
- Do të të jap besën time!
- Mirë, nëma besën e shko.
Djali i dha besën kucedrës, zbriti malin, shkoi drejt e në shtëpi e i tha nënës:
- Zonja mëmë, mua më zuri kuçedra në malin e saj tek po gjuaja e tani do më hajë. Unë i dhashë besën se do të kthehem dhe ajo më lëshoi. Tani falmë uratën e vdekjes se do shkoj të më hajë. Nëna lëshoi kujën: qau, bubutiu:
- Bir, o bir! C'tu desh të shkoje në mal të kuçedrës?
Pse s'më dëgjove mua? Mos shko!
- Jo nënë do shkoj se i kam dhënë besën kuçedrës.
Trimi buzëqeshi hidhur e u përgjunj që nëna t'i japë uratën e vdekjes: ai i puthi dorën, ajo i fali uratën, u vesh me të zeza, u mbyll në shtëpi...
Djali shkoi tek vasha e zemrës e i tha:
- Të falem moj e bukura ime! Kam ardhur të të lë lamtumirën se unë do të shkoj e nuk kthehem më. Do të më hajë kuçedra se më zuri tek gjuaja në malin e saj. Shigjeta nuk i bëri gjë, shtiza nuk e preku, shpata më ra nga dora kur u mata ta qëlloj. I dhashë besën se do kthehem prapë të më hajë. Pra mbeç gëzuar moj e bukur!
Vasha vuri buzën në gaz.
- Të vjen keq që do të të hajë kuçedra?
- Jo moj e bukur. Ti më ke falur kaq ngazëllime me bukurinë tënde e me buzëqeshjen tënde sa shkoj në vdekje pa asnjë pengesë. Qofsh e lumtur e rri me shëndet, se dua të arrij sa më shpejt, më pret kuçedra.
- Prit djalë se do të vij dhe unë në mal me ty..
Djali i vrenjt.
- Mos eja moj e bukura ime se atje tunden gurët dhe drurët: kuçedra është shumë e keqe, të ha të përvëlon, të përpin.
- Unë nuk vij po të rrish dhe ti me mua përngaherë.
- Nuk mund moj vashë, i kam dhënë besën kucedrës dhe nuk e shkel dot... Më mirë i vdekur së besëshkelur.
- E bukura qeshi dhe i tha:
-Do të vij me ty!
Vasha i hipi një kali të bardhë, trimi i hipi një kali të zi e ia morën përpjetë malit të kuçedrës. Vasha dukej si e veshur me dritë. Djali e shikonte dhe drithërohej. Thosh me vete: "Qysh t'a hajë këtë bukuri kuçedra? Ah sikur të kisha tre jetë... Do t'ia falja të tria kucedrës që ta linte vashën të kthehej në shtëpi dhe të jetonte e lumtur".
E bukura e vuri re se ai diç bluante në mendje dhe e pyeti:
- Cmendon ti o trim?
Ai tha cmendonte:
- Të kisha pasur moj e bukur, tri jetë, do t'ia falja të tria kuçedrës që ti të shpëtoje e të ktheheshe përsëri në shtëpi e të rroje e lumtur.
Ajo e vështroi tërë gaz.
- Edhe pa ty?
- Qoftë edhe pa mua...
- Kaq shumë më do?
- Shumë...
Ndërkaq bubulloi tërë mali, u tundën gurët dhe drurët. Doli kuçedra me shtatë krerë dhe ia mori këngës:
- Lumja unë e lumja! Kisha një mu bënë dy! Po më vjen një vashëz e njomë. Do ta ha t'a përpij"
Vasha e bardhë qeshi e ia ktheu:
- Mjerë ti mjerë moj kuçedër! Kishe një e s'ke asnjë. Dhe ti vetë do hysh në fund të dheut, se ky mal është i njerëzve dhe do jetë i njerëzve. 
Vasha e trimi iu afruan kuçedrës. Kjo zuri të mprehë dhëmbët e të lëshojë zjarr nga goja. Po me një të shikuar vasha e mbërtheu në vend. Kuçedra u tremb, u mundua të prapset.
- Cila je ti moj vashë e bardhë, që më kall të ngjethura në shtat? C'është kjo dritë që të furfurin në
fytyrë? C'është ky zjarr që po më djeg kështu?
- Jam bija e hënës dhe e diellit, jam pika e qiejve që bie kudo, në male e fusha, mbi kryet e të liqve për të mirën e të mirëve për shpëtimin e njerëzve.
- C'e ke ti këtë trim moj vashë e bardhë?
- E kam shoqin e jetëve.
- Vashë mbi vashëzat e dheut, - i tha kucedra - kthehu e gëzuar. Trashëgofsh të ritë tënd me trimin e zgjedhur. Paski qënë të dy të besës e më mundët.
- Po ti moj kuçedër e stërkuçedër, çdo të bësh tani ? - e pyeti bija e hënës dhe e diellit, që mbante në dorë një shigjetë drite: pikë e qiellit.
- Meqë ti më munde, unë s'kam vend në këtë botë: do të hyj në fund të dheut e nuk do të dal kurrë më.
Dhe kuçedra u zhduk e nuk doli më: ndofta u dogj u bë hi, ndofta u fut në fund të dheut.
Ata të dy - vasha e bardhë dhe trimi i besës - rruan e trashëguan jetë pas jete. Edhe në mal të kuçedrës gjahtarët zunë të venë për gjah si në gjithë malet e tjerë. Atje zunë të kumbojnë këmborë koperash dhe sëpatë druvarësh.

----------


## StormAngel

Rozafa
Krenare ngrihet mbi Bunën e gjerë dhe mbi qytetin e Shkodrës kështjella e lashtë e Rozafatit.
Kur është hedhur guri i parë i në themelet e kësaj 
kështjelle? S'dihet . Historia e saj humbet në mjegullën e lashtësisë ilire, banorëve të mocëm të kësaj mënge. Një gjë dihet mirë e qartë ; atë e kanë pasur dikur labeatët dhe pastaj Ardianët, që ishin fise të forta ilire.Në atë kohë tërë bregu i këtejshëm i Adriatikut, gjer në Tergesten e bujshme apo Triesten e ditëve tona, ishte breg ilir. Më vonë u derdhën këtej romakët pastaj sllavët, normanët, venetikët turqit e shumë popuj të tjerë të huaj. Gjatë shekujve ata krepat e thatë nën muret e Rozafatit, si dhe vetë muret e kështjellës , janë lagur me përrenj gjaku të atyre që e kanë sulmuar dhe atyre që e kanë mbrojtur. Të huajt erdhën dhe shkuan kurse populli ynë mbeti ngulur në këtë tokë ilire.Ndërtimi i Rozafatit ka një gojëdhënë të bukur por dhe të hidhur që ka ardhur nga lashtësia deri në ditët tona. Ja c'thotë kjo gojëdhënë......... 

I ra mjegulla Bunës dhe e mbuloi të tërë . Kjo mjegull mbeti aty tre ditë e tre netë . Pas tri ditësh e tri
netësh fryu një erë e hollë dhe e lartoi mjegullën. E lartoi dhe e shpuri gjer në kodrën e Valdanuzit. Aty majë kodrës punonin tre vëllezër. Ndërtonin një kështjellë. Murin që e bënin ditën u prishej natën dhe kështu nuk e lartonin dot . Na shkon aty një plak i mirë.
- Puna e mbarë , o tre vëllezër.
- Të mbarë paç o plak i mirë . Po ku e sheh ti të mbarën tonë. 
Ditën punojmë , natën prishet . A di të na thuash një fjalë të mirë . 
C'të bëjmë që të nbajmë muret në këmbë ?
- Unë di - u thotë plaku - po e kam për mëkat tua them .
- Atë mëkatë hidhe mbi kryet tona , se ne duam që ta qëndrojmë më këmbë këtë kështjellë..
Plaku i mirë mendohet e pyet :
- A jeni të martuar o trima ? A i keni ju të tre vashat tuaja ?
- Të martuar jemi - i thonë ata - edhe të tre i kemi vashat tona. 
Na thuaj pra ç'të bëjmë që ta qëndrojmë këtë kështjellë ?
- Në doni ta qëndroni , lidhuni me besa besë : vashave mos u rrëfeni , në shtëpi mos kuvendoni për fjalët që do t'u them unë . Atë nga të tri kunatat që do të vijë nesër t'ju sjellë bukën , t'a merrni e t'a muroni të gjallë në mur të kështjellës . Atëherë keni për ta parë se muri do t'u zërë vend e do t'u qëndrojë për jetë e mot.
Tha kështu plaku , pastaj shkoi ; tani u pa , pastaj s'u pa.
Vaj ! 
Vëllai i madh e shkeli besën e fjalën : ia tregoi të gjitha vashës së vet kështu e kështu , i tha të mos
vinte atje të nesërmen . Edhe i mesmi e shkeli besën e fjalën : ia tregoi të gjitha vashës së vet . Vetëm i vogli e mbajti besën , fjalën : nuk kuvendoi në shtëpi , nuk i tha gjë vashës së vet .
Në mëngjes ata të tre ngrihen shpejt e shkojnë në punë . Cekanët godasin , gurët coptohen , zemrat rrahin , muret lartohen...
Në shtëpi nëna e djemve s'di gjë . I thotë së madhes:
- Moj nuse e madhe , mjeshtrit duan bukë e ujë ; duan kungullin me verë.
Nusja e madhe ia kthen:
- Besa nënë , sot s'mund të shkoj se jam sëmurë.
Kthehet i thotë së mesmes:
- Moj nuse e mesme , mjeshtrit duan bukë e ujë : duan kungullin me verë.
- Besa nënë , sot s'vete , se do shkoj tek fisi për të bujtur.
- Nëna e djemve i kthehet nuses së vogël .
- Moj nuse e vogël...
Nusja e vogël brof në këmbë:
- Urdhëro zonja nënë !
- Mjeshtërit duan bukë e ujë; duan kungullin me verë.
- Besa nënë unë shkoj , po e kam djalin të vogël. Druhem se do gji të pijë e qan.
- Nisu , shko se djalin ta shikojmë ne e s'ta lëmë të qajë - , i thonë të kunatat.
Ngrihet e vogla, e mira, merr bukë e ujë, merr kungullin me verë, puth djalin e vogël në të dy faqet,
niset e bie në Kazenë; që aty ngjit kodrën e Vladanuzit, i afrohet vendit tek punojnë të tre mjeshtrit: dy të kunetërit dhe i shoqi.
- Puna mbarë , o mjeshtër !
Po c'është kështu? Cekanët ndalen e s'godasin, po zemrat rrahin fort e fort. Fytyrat zbehen. Kur e sheh i vogli të shoqen, hedh cekanin nga dora, malkon gurin e murin. 
E shoqja i thotë: 
- Cke ti im zot ? Pse mallkon gurin e murin ?
Hidhet kunati i madh:
- Ti paske lindur në ditë të zezë , moj kunata jonë . Ne e kemi bërë me fjalë të t'murojmë të gjallë në mur të kështjellës.
- Shëndoshë ju o tim kunetër. Po unë do t'ju lë një porosi: 
kur të më muroni në mur, synë e djathë të ma lini jashtë, dorën e djathtë të ma lini jashtë, gjirin e djathtë të ma lini jashtë. Se djalin e kam të vogël. Kur të nisë të qajë - me njërin sy do ta shikoj , me njërën dorë do ta ledhatoj, me njërën këmbë do ti tund djepin e njërin gji do t'ia jap të pijë. Gjiri im u muroftë, kështjella qëndroftë, djali im u trimëroftë, u bëft mbret e mbretëroftë !
Ata e marrin nusen e vogël dhe e murojnë në themel të kështjellës. Dhe muret ngrihen, lartohen nuk shemben më si më parë. Po reth tyre gurët janë dhe sot të lagur e të myshtë, sepse vazhdojnë të pikojnë lotët e nënës për birin e saj...
Dhe i biri u rrit , luftoi e trimëroi .

----------


## StormAngel

Besa e Kostandinit
Gjashtë e gjashtë dymbëdhjetë,
Doruntina trembëdhjetë !...
Ish njëherë e një mot një nënë shumë e mirë i kish dymbëdhjetë bij të hijshëm. Të trembëdhjetën kishte një bijë të bukur mbi shoqet të gjitha, që ia thoshin Doruntinë .
Vasha u rrit e u bë për tu martuar. Mirëpo nga bujarët e atij vendi askush nuk e gëzoi. Të gjithë e dëshironin askush s'guxonte ta zërë nuse, sepse nuk e ndjente veten të zotin për ta marrë për shoqe. Atëherë na vjen një trim i largët; i mirë, i hijshëm, i fisëm dhe nis dërgon shkesë dallëndyshen që t'a
kërkojë Doruntinën nuse. E ëma dhe të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit e mëdhenj nuk donin t'ia jepnin, sepse trimi ndonëse i mirë e i fisëm, ishte nga një vend shumë i largët. Vetëm i vogli, Kostandini donte.
- T'ia japim zonja mëmë - thosh ai - se trimi është i mirë. Më ka hyrë në zemër.
- Kostandin biri im, cfarë po thua ti kështu? - ia kthente e ëma. Aq larg do ma shpiesh Doruntinën time? Se në e daça për gëzim, për gëzim nuk do t'a kem; se në e daça për helm, për helm nuk do t'a kem.
- Të jap besën zonja mëmë, se kur t'a duash ti Doruntinën, qoftë për gaz qoftë për helm, vete unë e
t'a sjell!.
Mëma dhe të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit u bindën: e vluan dhe e martuan Doruntinën me trimin e largët. Bënë dasmë nëntë ditë. Të dhjetën trimi mori nusen e shkoi tek dheu i tij i largët. Mëma e vasha qanë me lot kur u ndanë ...

... Shumë luftra u luftuan atë mot te dheu ynë, se kish ardhur i huaji t'a shkelte e t'a pushtonte. Të
dymbëdhjetë vëllezërit dolën të luftojnë për vendin e tyre dhe u vranë një pas një të gjithë.
Kur iu vra djali i parë, mëma psherëtiu e tha: 
- Biri im unë nuk kam helm e nuk do të të qaj, sepse ti re për dheun tënd e më mbeten dhe njëmbëdhjetë bij të tjerë për luftë.
Kur iu vranë gjashtë, që të gjashtë trima e të dashur, ajo derdhi vetëm nga një lot për secilin e bëri vetëm nga një vajtim. Po kur nisën t'i vriten dhe të tjerët, mëmës iu këput zemra dhe lëshoi një psherëtimë të madhe sa uturoi tërë vendi:
- Mjerë unë, ç'helm i madh të mos kem Doruntinën pranë në këtë zi që më mbuloi shtëpinë!.
Kur u vra djali i fundit, Kostandini, mëma shkuli leshrat e bardha e thirri:
- Bobo, ç'vdekje, e nëmosura vdekje! Ti më more dymbëdhjetë bij e tani kush mund ta dijë a s'ma ke
marrë edhe bijën time të vetme, bijën time të dëshiruarën!
Kur u gdhi e shtuna e të vdekurve, mëma vajti te varret e të bijve. Dymbëdhjetë djem kish pasur,
dymbëdhjetë varre kish tani... Mbi çdo varr ndezi nga një qiri e bëri një vajtim, po mbi varr të Kostandinit ndezi dy qirinj dhe bëri dy vajtime, qau me ngashërime dhe thirri tre herë:
- O biri im! O biri im! O biri im!...
Edhe tri herë të tjera:
- O Kostandin! O Kostandin! O Konstandin!
Pastaj u shemb përdhe, pushtoi gurin e varrit e u trua:
- Kostandin, o biri im, ku është besa që më dhe, se do ma sillje Doruntinën, tët motër? Besa jote vdiq bashkë me ty e kalbet në varr të zi! 
Kështu tha dhe e lau gurin me lotët e syve.
Në mesnatë Kostandini u ngrit nga varri. Guri i varrit u bë kalë i zi si nata. Edhe dheu i zi u bë shalë e zezë si nata. Rrotulla që mbante gurin u bë fre i argjendtë. Trimi i hipi kalit, u përkul përpara, uli kryet dhe i ra me shporet. Kaptoi si frymë male e fusha, hodhi lumenj e përrenj, la prapa katunde, kodra , pyje...
Kostandini arriti te shtëpia e motrës kur kish dalë dielli. Ajo ndodhi ditë e kremte. Në shesh, përpara shtëpisë, gjeti të bijtë e të motrës, nipërit e tij, që loznin e vraponin pas dallëndysheve, I pyeti:
- Bij të zemrës, ku është zonja, mëma juaj?
- Kostandin, o zoti lalë, - i thanë ata - mëma jonë po hedh valle në fshat, atje tek bëhet dasmë.
Kostandini shkoi shpejt tek vallja e parë, pa një luzmë vashash të bukura tek këndonin e vallonin dhe tha me vete : "Të bukura jeni, moj vasha, por për mua nuk jeni, sepse unë s'jam nga kjo botë...". Dhe u afrua të pyesë:
- Gëzuash, o vasha të bardha! A është me ju Doruntina, motra ime?
- Shko përpara trim, se do ta gjesh tek kërcen hareshëm veshur me petk të ndritshm kadifeje.
Kostandini vajti tek vallja e dytë dhe u mat të pyesë përsëri, po Doruntina e pa vetë dhe i thirri:
- Kostandin, o im vëlla!
Dhe iu afrua e përqafoi.
Kostandini i tha:
- Doruntinë, motra ime! Eja të shkojmë. Të do zonja mëmë në shtëpi!.
Më thuaj vëlla, si të vij unë atje? Po të më dojë për gaz , do të vete të marr stolitë më të mira, por po të më dojë (mos qoftë e thënë) për helm, do vete të vishem me të zeza.
- Eja motër, ashtu si je!.
E mori në vithe të kalit. Kali ikën si shakullimë. Ata kapërcejnë si në ëndërr male e fusha, pyeje e kodra, lumenj e përenj. Hëna e yjet kanë shtangur lart e shikojnë me të drojtur.
Gjatë udhës, motra e pyet vëllanë:
- Kostandin, vëllai im, përse shpatullat e gjëra të janë mbushur me myk?
- Doruntinë, motra im , shpatullat mi ka mbuluar tymi i shkluhave në luftë. Se në vendin tonë u bënë luftra të mëdha, erdhën armiq të na shkelin dhe ne të gjithë dolëm të luftojmë.
- Kostandin, vëllathi im, përse flokët e derdhura i ke gjithë pluhur?
- Doruntinë motra ime, gjatë udhës kishte shumë pluhur dhe mi pluhrosi flokët.
-Kostandin vëllathi im, përse vëllezërit e mi të bukur si drita, s'kanë dalë përpara të na presin?
- Doruntinë, motra ime, ndoshta janë në lodër e s'presin të vemi sonte.
- Kostandin vëllathi im, përse dritaret e shtëpisë janë mbyllur sot krejt?
- Doruntinë motra ime, i kemi mbyllur se fryn erë e fortë e dimrit nga deti.
Kur arrinë pranë kishës, Kostandini i tha motrës:
- Ti shko përpara se unë dua të hyj të përgjunjem!
Kostandini shkoi e hyri prapë në varr të zi. Kali u bë prapë gur, shala u bë dhè dhe freri i argjendtë u bë rrotullë. Dhe përsëri reth e qark zotëroi heshtja e vdekjes. 
Ndërkaq Doruntina ngjiti shkallët dhe trokiti gazmend në derë.
- Mëmë hapma derën!
- Kush je ti që trokëllin aty tek dera?
- Hapma zonja mëmë - Jam jot bijë Doruntina.
- Ikë tutje nga ke ardhur o vdekje e shkretë. Ti mi more të dymbëdhjetë bijtë e tani ke ardhur të më
marrësh dhe mua që të mos e shoh më Doruntinën time!
- C'po thua ashtu zonja mëmë? Nuk ma njeh zërin? Besa zonja mëmë, jam unë vetë, Doruntina jote.
- Ngul gishtin tek vrima e kycit që të ta shoh e të t'a njoh.
Doruntina nguli gishtin e vogël tek vrima e kycit - atë gisht të hollë e të bardhë. Mëma ia njohu sakaq e i hapi derën.
- Kush të solli këtu, o zemra ime?
- Më solli Kostandini, im vëlla.
- Cili Kostandin, moj bijë? Kostandini im ka vdekur bashkë me të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit e tjerë. U vranë në luftë...
Dhe si rinin të dyja, 
njëra tek praku e tjetra në derë, 
plasën si qelqi me verë...

----------


## StormAngel

Ymer Agë Ulqini
YMER AGË Ulqini ishte djalë në lule të moshës. Të sotmen u martua të nesërmen i erdhi kartë nga mbreti: "Ti Ymer agë Ulqini të nisesh e të shkosh në luftë se po na sulmon armiku ... "Kjo kartë ishte e zezë, e hidhur se ndante trimin nga vasha. Po Ymer Aga ishte ushtar nuk e bëntë fjalën dysh. U ngrit, shaloi balashin, ngjeshi armët, shkoi u la shëndenë miqve, shokëve, nënës e atit, pastaj vajti e ia tha vashës: Moj vasha ime, mua më dërgon mbreti fjalë të shkoj në luftë e duhet të nisem. 
- Merrmë dhe mua me ty Ymer Agë -, i thotë vasha.
- Jo vashë nuk të marr dot, se atje i thonë luftë e lufta është për burrat. Unë dua të më japësh besën se nuk do të martohesh e do më presësh derisa të kthehem.
Më thuaj sa do të më presësh ti mua moj vasha ime ?
- Do të të pres nëntë ditë
- Nëntë ditë janë pak moj vashë, udha ime është e gjatë dhe lufta është e gjatë, se kjo luftë bëhet në dhe të largët. Në më do siç të dua të më presësh nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Si të shkojnë të nëntë vjetët e të nëntë ditët e unë të mos kthehem ti vashë martohu e trashëgohu se kështu qënka thënë, atëherë unë s'do të jem gjallë. 
Vasha psherëtiu 
- Mirë Ymer Agë do të të pres nëtë vjet e nëntë ditë.
Kështu e lidhën fjalën ata të dy. Ai të shkojë në luftë, ajo të presë nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Ymer Aga i la shëndenë vashës, i hipi balashit e shkoi me zemër të ngrohtë në luftë. Kali ikte e linte prapa një re pluhuri që ngrihej në udhë. Kalorësi nxitonte të arrinte sa më shpejt në luftë. Trim ishte Ymer Agë Ulqini por armiku ishte i madh e i shumtë. Që në përpjekjen e parë të tij iu turrën mizëri kalorësish
të veshur me hekur. E qarkuan dhe e qëlluan me shpatë, Ymer Aga luftoi si burrë, shtriu përdhe shumë burra, plagosi shumë të tjerë po në luftë e sipër i vranë balashin. Sa ia vranë balashin Ymer Aga luftoi në këmbë gjersa iu thye shpata. E zunë rob e hodhën në burg brenda në kështjellë. Qarkuan nga të katër anët me gurë mure të lartë dhe e mbajtën derë për nder se kishte qënë trim dhe trimi nderohet kudo. Aty në dhe të huaj në burg shkojnë ditët e bëhen javë, shkojnë javët e bëhen muaj, shkojnë muajt e bëhen vjetë. Një dy, tre, më shumë...
Mirëpo Ymer Agë Ulqini e ka zemrën të ngrohtë sepse vasha i ka dhënë fjalën ta presë në shtëpi nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Ai ha bukë, pi verë, qesh, ju jep zemër shokëve i bie ciftelisë. Dëgjon bija e mbretit të huaj e çuditet.
C'është ky njeri - thotë - që s'tutet se është burg brenda në burgun e kështjellës.
- Eshtë Ymer Agë Ulqini - i thonë.
- Të fortë e paska zemrën.
- Të fortë e të ngrohtë se është shqiptar, me fjalën e tij e me këngën e tij i forcon e i ngroh edhe të tjerët, shokët. Po në të vërtetë Ymer Aga e ka zemrën të ngrohtë e syrin zjarr. Pret që mbreti i tij të dërgojë shpërlblesë, ose shkëmbesë që ta lirojë. "Domosdo" - thotë Ymer Aga - "mbreti do të dërgojë të më lirojë se unë kam luftuar kaq vjet për të. Ia kam dëgjuar gjithnjë fjalën, ku më ka dërguar kam vajtur, ku ka dashur kam luftuar..."
Po Ymer Aga nuk di se mbretërit i harrojnë njerëzit që u kanë bërë shërbime. Edhe mbreti i tij e ka harruar fare. Atij si bëhet vonë se ka e s'ka Ymer Aga në këtë botë. Se Ymer Agën e pret vasha në shtëpi, se Ymer Aga kalbet në burg. Mbreti bën kokrrën e qejfit në sarajet mëdha buzë detit, ha e pi e ndërron gratë, dërgon të tjerë në luftë që të vriten e të bien rob. Hajde, hajde na shkojnë të nëntë vjetët. Afrohet dita e zezë. Pas nëntë ditësh do të martohet vasha e Ymer Agës, siç e kishin lidhur fjalën bashkë. Atëherë Ymer Agës i ftohet zemra, i shuhet syri, nuk ha më bukë, nuk pi më verë, nuk i bie ciftelisë . Cuditen gjithë shokët e pyesin çka e pse rri i mekur . Ai nuk përgjigjet , qëndron në heshtje kokëvarur i pikëlluar. E bija e mbretit që s'ia dëgjon më këngën pyet njerëzit:
- C'ka Ymer Aga që s'po i ndihet zëri ?
Ymer Aga i thonë - ka ditë që s'po ha e s'po pi, s'po vë gjumë në sy e s'po i bie ciftelisë.
- Ma thërrisni këtu Ymer Agën!
I vete Ymer Aga së bijës së mbretit.
- C'ke ti Ymer agë ? - e pyet e bija e mbretit . Pse s'ha bukë e pse s'pi verë, pse si bie ciftelisë.
Ymer Aga pëshon e ia kthen:
- Nuk ha dot e nuk pi dot, moj bijë e mbretit, as ciftelisë nuk i bie dot. Kam parë një ëndërr të keqe.
- C'ëndër ke parë Ymer Agë?
- Kam parë shtëpinë të nxirë e të shembur, babanë të vdekur e të harruar, nënën gjallë por të verbuar. Edhe kam parë se vasha ime po martohet. Unë veç një natë kam ndenjur martuar me vashën time, të nesërmen më erdhi kartë të nisem për luftë. U nisa, luftova e rashë rob. Ne kemi bërë me besa besë që vasha të më presë nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Si të shkojnë nëntë vjetët e nëntë ditët ajo të martohet e trashëgohet. Të nëntë vjetët shkuan, tani po shkojnë dhe të nëntë vitet. Të falem moj bijë e mbretit, a nuk i thua babait të më lëshojë për ca ditë, të shkoj në shtëpi sa të flas me vashën e pastaj të khehem prapë në burg.
- I them Ymer Agë por im atë, mbreti, kërkon nëntë qese aspra që të lëshojë.
- E ku ti gjej unë këto nëntë qese moj bijë e mbretit.
Unë kam nëntë vjet që jam rob i zënë ...
- C'më lë ti peng mua o Ymer Agë që të të lë të shkosh ?
- Të le besën time o bijë e mbretit .
E bija e mbretit e di se Ymer Aga është shqiptar dhe se shqiptari vdes dhe nuk e shkel besën. i Thotë:
- Ngrihu Ymer Agë, shalo kalë dorinë e për tri ditë arri në Ulqin. 
Shokët e Ymer Agës fillojnë e qajnë:
- Mjerë ne Ymer Agë po shkon e na le vetëm!
Ymer Aga kthehet e u thotë:
- C'keni o shokë që po qani? Në qofsha gjallë do kthehem prapë. Këtu një orë e më parë do presim bashkë si ta kemi të thënë. Të mirëmbetshi. 
- Udhë e mbarë Ymer Agë, dalsh faqebardhë!
Shalon ai shpejt kalë dorinë, i hip e merr vrapin drejt për në Ulqin. Kali ikën si shigjetë , lë pas një
vrazhdë pluhuri që ngrihet lart. Mbetën prapa male e fusha, dalin përpara male të tjera, fusha të tjera. 
Vrapo dori që të arrijmë të bukurën përpara se të martohet. Ik e ik e ditë e natë me shkumë të kuqe në gojë ... Doriu është i këputur, Ymer Aga është i drobitur. Veshët i buçasin por të dy shkojnë e
shkojnë ... Për tri ditë e tri net shkojnë në vend. E ja tek zbardh Ulqini i bukur shqiptar, buzë detit
tonë ...
- Ah, Ulqin, Ulqin tërë jetën të kam pasur në zemër. Nëntë vjet të kam parë natë përnatë në ëndërr. Nëntë vjet kam dashur që të puth dheun. Valët thyhen njëra pas tjetrës në breg. Era fryn e fortë. Përsipër fluturojnë pulëbardhat... Ja tek nxin shtëpia e Ymer Agës. Ai shikon si nëpër gjumë. Jam a s'jam këtu, i është tharë gjuha për një pikë ujë. Qëndron në një krua që të lahet e të pijë, aty gjen të ëmën plakë. Ai e njeh ajo se njeh. 
- Mirë se të gjej o e mira nënë!
- Mirë se vjen o rob i zënë!
- Ku më di ti se jam rob i zënë?!
- Nga flokët e gjata që të varen supeve. Nga na vjen ti o rob i zënë?
- Vij nga ajo e zeza Spanjë!
- A mos e ke parë Ymer Agën tim? A mos ke dëgjuar ndonjë fjalë për të? E kam parë sot e tri javë moj e mira nënë. Ymer Aga u vra, vetë e lava, vetë e qava e të shtatëzën ia ndava. Plaka nis vajin e vajton, Ymer Aga e bën zemrën gur e nuk i rrëfen të vërtetën. i thotë:
- C'jan ata njerëz që nxijnë tej moj e mira nënë? C'janë këta topa që po bien kodrave?
- Janë krushqit e atij qenit Veli Pashës që kanë marrë nusen e po shpien në shtëpi. Topat që bien janë topat e dasmës.
- C'nuse kanë marrë moj e mira nënë?
- Nusen e tim biri , të Ymer Agës ...
Ymer Aga i bie kalit e u del krushqve përpara.
- Mirë se ju gjej o krushq dasmorë
- Mirë se vjen , o rob i zënë. Nga na vjen ti , o rob i zënë?
- Nga ajo e zeza Spanjë
- A mos e ke parë Ymer Agën apo mos ke dëgjuar ndonjë fjalë për të?
- Kam tri javë që e kam parë. Ymer Aga u vra. Vetë e lava e vetë e qava e të shtazan ia ndava.
Krushqit gëzohen, qeshin; nusja qan nën duvak ...
Ymer Aga hidhet e thotë:
O krush o dasmorë! Ymer Aga më ka lënë një amanet: t'i them nja dy fjalë kësaj vashe.
- Thuj tri e sa të dush, o rob i zënë 
Ymer Aga i afrohet koçisë dhe pyet nusen:
- A e njeh Ymer Agën, moj vashë?
- Si ta njoh e mjera unë e mjera nje natë të fjetur, nëntë vjet pa pjekur .. Ajo e zeza nënë me pat thënë se ka një shenjë në llërën e djathtë, që ia ka kafshuar kali Ymer Aga përvesh llërën e djathtë e i tregon shenjën. Nusja e njeh, gëzohet. I zbret koçisë, hedh mbi krye duvakun e nusërisë e u thotë krushqeve:
- udhë e mbarë, o krush bujarë, se unë po marr burrin e parë! Ky është Ymer Aga im. Burrë e kisha e burrë e kam për jetë e mot!
Ymer Aga e hedh në vithe të doriut edhe shkon drejt në shtëpi. Kthehet pastaj edhe sjell nënën.
Të nesërmen i hip prapë doriut edhe merr udhën e Spanjës. "Ti, dori, të më zbardhesh faqen, se i kam dhënë fjalën bijës së mbretit! "Ulqini i bukur shqiptar mbetet persëri prapa. Kali vrapon ditë e natë...


Po ç'na ndodh andej, në atë të zëzë Spanjë? Mbreti se dëgjon e se sheh Ymer Agën. Pyet e i thonë se Ymer Agën e ka lëshuar e bija që të kthehet në vendin e vet. Ai thërret sakaq të bijën e i shfyen:
- ç'u bë Ymer Aga robi ?
- E lëshova unë o im atë, që të takohet me vashën e tij se do t'ia merrte dikush tjetër. Më dha besën: për tri ditë vjen prapë. Sot mbarojnë të tri ditët e do të kthehet. mbreti zemërohet. 
- Jo të gënjeu nuk do të kthehet!
Jep urdhër t'i presin kokën së bijës në krye të shkallëve. 
Prit o im atë, gjersa të ngryset, se Ymer Aga do të kthehet medeomos. Ai se shkel besën 
- Jo, kush shkon nuk vjen prapë. Është si zogu i kuvlisë: posa ia hape, iku...
Do të kthehet se me ka dhënë besën.
- Besa është një fjalë, dhe fjalën e merr era. Atë e shkelin dhe mretërit.
- Mbretërit e shkelin, Ymer Agë shqiptari nuk e shkel, o im atë... Në atë çast dukej tej një kalorës që vjen vrapë, duke lënë mbrapa një fashë pluhuri. Sa të mbyllesh e të hapësh sytë, kalorësi hyn në portë të kështjellës. I zbret kalit të shkumëzuar dhe i falet së bijës së mbretit:
- Rrofsh e qofsh, moj bij' e mbretit! e mbajta besën. Unë vajta e u ktheva. Rob isha, rob jam prapë. 
Mbreti e shikon i çuditur nga kryet e shkallëve e thotë 
- Ymer Ago shqiptar , ti paske qënë me të vertetë burrë i besës! Të lumtë!
pastaj kthehet e u jep urdhër rojeve:
Ymer Agën ta lironi të shkojë ku të dojë. Burrë qënka e burrë qoftë! Lëshoni dhe të nëntë shokët që ka.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Mbas pushtimit te Beratit, armiqte e mallkuar ngriten krye dhe rrethuan fortesen.
Te rrethuarit nuk paten shteg prej nga mund te lajmeronin sulltanin per kete kryengritje . Me ne fund nje trim nga te rrethuaret u var i lidhur me litar poshte neper kete rrase dhe zbriti ne lumin e Osumit e prej ketej shkoi me te shpejte ne Adrianipoje, ku i dha informata sulltanit mbi sa kishte ndodhur.
Pasi i dha shperblime e dhurata, e nisi per tu thene te rretuarve se se shpejti do te nisej vete padishahu per ti neneshtruar ata rrebele. 

-Trimi guximtar, mbas tre dite udhetimi, mberriti te rrasa dhe bertiti: (terhiqme mua). Te rrethuaret e dalluan zerin e shokut te tyre dhe e terhoqen perpjete me litar, duke e futur brenda ne keshtjelle. Lajmetari, pasi u pershendet me shoket e tij, u komunikoi urdhrin mbreteror: Thuaju luftetareve te mij se brenda 10 diteve do te arrije bashke me 10000 vete. Le te qendrojne me energji fetare dhe te mos e dorzojne fortesen!

Nga ky urdher I sovranit u inkurajuan te rrethuarit e demoralizuar dhe e mbrojten fortesen deri sa arriti ndihma, e cila neneshtroi dhe kaloi ne sater kryengritesit. Mbas ketij suksesi sovrani ua shperbleu me durata luftetareve, e sidomos , te cilit I dha nje zeamet,duke I falur nje katund me vete, ku u themelua fisi I. Qe nga ajo dite rrases ne fjale I mbeti emri “rrasa e Çekbenise”, qe eshte nje rrase e bardhe dhe e ndritshme.

----------


## Qerim

Mendoj se fjala *ora* eshte nje fjale shume e lashte ilire.Ne kete menyre shpjegohen lehtesisht te gjitha fjalet e zoterve, qe na vijne nga lashtesia dhe qe fillojne me *or*, psh Orphei,orakel etj.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Mbas pushtimit te Beratit, armiqte e mallkuar ngriten krye dhe rrethuan fortesen.
> Te rrethuarit nuk paten shteg prej nga mund te lajmeronin sulltanin per kete kryengritje . Me ne fund nje trim nga te rrethuaret u var i lidhur me litar poshte neper kete rrase dhe zbriti ne lumin e Osumit e prej ketej shkoi me te shpejte ne Adrianipoje, ku i dha informata sulltanit mbi sa kishte ndodhur.
> Pasi i dha shperblime e dhurata, e nisi per tu thene te rretuarve se se shpejti do te nisej vete padishahu per ti neneshtruar ata rrebele. 
> -Trimi guximtar, mbas tre dite udhetimi, mberriti te rrasa dhe bertititerhiqme mua). Te rrethuaret e dalluan zerin e shokut te tyre dhe e terhoqen perpjete me litar, duke e futur brenda ne keshtjelle. Lajmetari, pasi u pershendet me shoket e tij, u komunikoi urdhrin mbreteror: Thuaju luftetareve te mij se brenda 10 diteve do te arrije bashke me 10000 vete. Le te qendrojne me energji fetare dhe te mos e dorzojne fortesen!
> Nga ky urdher I sovranit u inkurajuan te rrethuarit e demoralizuar dhe e mbrojten fortesen deri sa arriti ndihma, e cila neneshtroi dhe kaloi ne sater kryengritesit. Mbas ketij suksesi sovrani ua shperbleu me durata luftetareve, e sidomos , te cilit I dha nje zeamet,duke I falur nje katund me vete, ku u themelua fisi I. Qe nga ajo dite rrases ne fjale I mbeti emri rrasa e Çekbenise, qe eshte nje rrase e bardhe dhe e ndritshme.


kjo ketu me duket folklor turkoshak se ata armiqte ishin kryengrites shqiptare me siguri...

----------


## flory80

A ka dijeni ndokush nesa ka ndonje botim a dicka te tille ne gjuhen angleze?
E kam fjalen per Eposin e Kreshnikeve por edhe per legjenda te tjera Shqiptare
Une jam munduar shume te gjej diçka por eshte e pamundur

----------


## dodoni

Legjenda e Brahim Ketes, e kenduar nga Ilir Shaqiri dhe Shyhrete Behluli. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DDRhKXMeELw

Brahim Keta i ri, paska qene nande vjece
se c'e pyetka djali, pyeti nanen e vete
Djal ma t'mire oj nane, a ka ne keto shpie
Baben ta kane vra, bir, e motren zan jesire

Nene o nena ime, c'i ka rene ksaj shtepie
a ka arme burri, apo lojna femie
T'ka lane baba o djal, gjokun kullalie
baba ta ka lane shpaten xeherlie

Nene o nena ime, po t'flet zemra e djalit
n'dore te tagjise oj nene, t'kam pru kryet e krajlit

Brahim Keta i ri, besa i hypi kalit
n'dore te tagjise oj nene, t'ka pru kryet e krajlit

----------


## offspring

EPOSI I KRESHNIKEVE
Cikat e Jutbines mbysin Marke Vuketiqin (II)

Muji dhe Halili i sulmojne shkjete dhe vrasin shume syresh. Marku i mbetur
fillikat i fut vajzat ne nje shpelle dhe ne gryke te saj venos nje top.
Halili i afrohet hyrjes se shpelles. Marku behet gati t'i bjere me top, por
Kuna i therret Halilit:

-Pse kaq fort deres po i avitesh,
tutna shkau si po te vret! 

I inatosur, Marku u kthen topin vajzave, por te gjitha ato hidhen mbi te dhe
e vrasin.
(vargjet 250-66)

Shum' gezimin Muja e kish ba,
mir' ni leter Muja e kish shkrue
e ia kish cue krajlit Kotorrit:
- Ti si je krajli i Kotorrit,
ni faj te vogel na ta kem' ba.
ish kan' ni Marke Vuketiqi,
i dit' ne Judbin' pahiri ish kan' ra;
kurrni burr' ne Judbin s'ka qillue,
sall me cika Judbinen e kem' pa'.
Pa iz' ton' cikat luften ia kishin nise,
ni mij' shkie shkaut ia kan' prei,
me thoj ne fyt Markun e kan' myte;
kurrni mashkull ne Jutdbin' faj nuk te ka.
Kshtu kan' ba t'paret tane motit
e na pacim besen e zotit!
Shpata e te drejtit gjithmon' fitofte,
krajlat e te keqin gjithmon' i shkurtofte.

----------


## offspring

Perralla e Shqipes

Nji djalosh kishte dalë për gjah ne malet e Shqipnisë. Nji shqipe fluturoi sipër tij, dhe u ndal në majë të nji shkrepi. Shqipja ishte jashtëzakonisht e madhe dhe mbante në çapojt nji gjarpën. Mbas pakë shqipja fluturoi prej shkrepit ku kishte çerdhen. Djaloshi u ngjit atëherë në majë te shkrepit, dhe gjeti në çerdhe zogun e shqipes qe po luente me gjarpënin e mbytun. Por gjarpëni nuk ishte vërtetë i mbytun. Befas ai lëvizi, ngrejti kryet, nxori thimthin dhe bani me pickue zogun. N'atë ças djaloshi nxori harkun, dhe vrau me shigjetë gjarpënin. Mandej ai mori zogun e shqipes dhe u nis kah shpia e vet. Befas ai ndigjoi mbi krye zhurmën e krahëvet te shqipes.

"Pse ma grabite foshnjen?" thirri shqipja.

"Foshnja asht imja, sepse unë e shpëtova nga gjarpëni që ti nuk kishe mbyte" përgjegji djaloshi.

"Jepmë foshnjen time, dhe unë të jap si shpërblim mprehtësinë e syvet të mi dhe fuqinë e krahëvet të mi. Ti do të jeshë i pamposhtun dhe do të quhesh me emnin tim!"

I riu i dha shqipes zogun e vet. Kur u rrit zogu, ai i sillej mbi krye djaloshit, që tash ishte ba burr. Me harkun e vet ai mbyti shumë bishë të pyllit, dhe me shpatën e vet preu shumë anmiq të vendit. Ndër të gjitha këto vepra shqipja i printe dhe e drejtonte.

I çuditun nga këto punë, populli e zgjodhi mbret gjuetarin trim. Ai e quejti Shqiptar, që do me thanë "Bir i Shqipes", dhe mbretnia e tij mori emnin Shqipni, që do me thanë "Vendi i Shqipevet."

----------


## offspring

MENDJA, URTËSIA 

Na rronte njëherë një prijës i ri, që njihej jo vetëm për trimërinë por kryesisht për karakterin e harbuar e tekanjoz. Njëherë thirri me plakun e fshatit të rripte një gur e, pastaj të përgadiste një drekë për të ftuarit e tij. 
Plaku,i zënë ngushtë u kthye në shtëpi i vrerosur dhe i tregoi vajzës së tij të vetme për urdhërin e çuditshëm të prijsit. Vajza ishte e re,shumë e bukur por edhe shumë mendjeprehtë. 
Ajo e qetësoi të atin dhe i premtoi se do ta ndihmonte.Dhe me të vërtetë, në mëngjez shkoi te babai i saj me një habxhar në dorë dhe i tha:”Jepja këtë thikë prijësit dhe i thuaj ta therë në fillim gurin e pastaj ti mund ta rrjepësh e t’i marrësh lëkurën”. 
Plaku veproi tamam ashtu siç e mësoi e bija.Prijësi u zemrua dhe i tha: 
- Ku ke ndëgjuar or plak,që të theret guri?Mos kërkon të tallesh me mua? 
Plaku u përkul tërë nderim dhe iu përgjigj: 
- Nuk guxoj të të kundërshtoj, o prijës,po ku është ndëgjuar të rrjepësh lëkurë nga një gur?! 
Prijësit i pëlqeu përgjigja dhe duke marrë vesh se fjalët e plakut dilnin nga mendja e së bijës, u martua me të. 
Vështirë e pati prijësi me gruan e tij të re.Ajo doli më e zgjuar nga i shoqi dhe kjo cenoi keq sedrën e sëmurë të prijësit,aq sa vendosi të ndahet prej saj,megjithëse e donte si më parë. 
- Unë po shkoi për gjueti,por ki mendjen :perqeshje: o qe se ti para kthimit tim do të zgjidhësh qoftë edhe një çështje,me mua nuk ke punë më,do të ndahemi njëherë e mirë. 
Kaloi një ditë,dy apo më tepër dhe te fqinjët erdhi një mik.Natën pela e mikut polli një mëz.Në mëngjez miku,kur mori vesh lajmin u gëzua shumë, por të zotët e shtëpisë filluan të ngulnin këmbë se mëzin e polli qerrja ku ishte lidhur pela. 
Filluan të grindëshin dhe për të sheshuar problemin vendosën të ftojnë gruan e prijësit.Dhe kjo erdhi por me mjaft vonesë.Ajo kërkoi ndjesë për vonesën duke u shfajësuar se rrugës,duke ardhur,pa përroin që kishte marrë zjarr dhe e shojti duke i hedhur fletë të thata. 
Të gjithë u habitën.Edhe miku edhe të zotët e shtëpisë.: 
- Zjarrin e shuajnë me ujë e jo me fletë të thata,e pastaj,ku është dëgjuar që të digjet uji?!- thanë ata. 
Grueja e prijësit qeshi nën buzë dhe u përgjigj: 
- Po qe se e keni të qartë se kjo nuk ndodhë,si nuk mund të kuptoni se qerrja s’mund të pjellë mëza? 
Në këtë mënyrë u zgjidh edhe grindja në dobi të mikut. 
Kur u kthye nga gjyetia,prijësi mori vesh që grueja e tij kishte shkelur porosinë çfarë 
që i kishte dhënë,ai u gëzua dhe i propozoi gruas të marrë me vete gjithçka dhe çfardo që do e të largohet nga shtëpia e tij e të shkojë te të sajtë,apo ku të dëshirojë. 
- Mirë, unë pranoj, por para se të largohem dëshiroj të hamë sëbashku darkën e fundit të 
lamtumirës, - u lut ajo dhe,pasi mori pëlqimin e të shoqit,shtoi sofrën.Gjatë darkës ajo e dehu të shoqin,pastaj,me kujdes,që të mos zgjonte,e ngarkoi në qerre dhe sëbashku me të u nis për te prindërit e saj. 
Rrugës prijësi u zgjua dhe i habitur qeshi: 
- Ku po më qon kështu? 
E shoqja, si gjithnjë,u përgjigj qetë: 
- Si ku? A më urdhërove të largohem nga shtëpia jote dhe më lejove të marr me vete gjithçka më nevojitet dhe çfarëdo që dua? E pra,unë ty të dua më tepër dhe asgjë tjetër.Prandaj dhe të mora vetëm ty për të prindërit e mi. 
Prijësi i habitur me mendjen e mprehtë të gruas u kthye në shtëpi dhe jetoi i lumtur me gruan e tij. 
Populli nuk thotë kot:” O ZOT, NA RUAJ MENDJEN

----------

